# OFFICIAL ACCUMAX SOLENOID TAX TIME SALE



## STRICTLY1 (Jun 6, 2008)

Here it is tax time again and time to maximize on your refund. 

HERE ARE YOUR TAX TIME ACCUMAX SPECIALS...

*BUY 3 ACCUMAX SOLENOIDS FOR $31.00 SHIPPED

BUY 4 ACCUMAX SOLENOIDS FOR $39.50 SHIPPED

BUY 6 ACCUMAX SOLENOIDS FOR $56.00 SHIPPED 

BUY 9 ACCUMAX SOLENOIDS FOR $82.50 SHIPPED 

BUY 12 ACCUMAX SOLENOIDS FOR $105.00 SHIPPED 

**Please note these are shipped prices in the continental U.S.A. *(Alaska, Hawaii, & International customers your shipping will have to be quoted per location) *to your door no extra fees, or added shipping. 

All you have to do is the paypal the amount from above and we handle the rest. No need for added messages or back and forth texts. Just send the amount from above and we get your order out asap and send you your tracking number. 

PAYPAL ADDRESS IS ..
[email protected]

Those that have done business with us know what we are all about bringing the best service and fastest shipping possible. We can also help you whether it be a hard to find fitting you cant get anywhere else, bulkhead fittings, hardline, brass or stainless. Even tell you wether a fitting your looking for is even made. 

When you need something fast and you want it right,you can always bet on black!


Black Widow Hydraulics 
DETROIT,MI


----------



## STRICTLY1 (Jun 6, 2008)

Thank you Sergio Elias for your order we are processing and shipping Monday a.m.


----------



## 1SEXY80 (Dec 7, 2010)

:thumbsup:TTT


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

ttt for a GREAT seller!


----------



## sergio187 (Mar 25, 2004)

STRICTLY1 said:


> Thank you Sergio Elias for your order we are processing and shipping Monday a.m.


got mine in today thanks and great seller :thumbsup:


----------



## 1SEXY80 (Dec 7, 2010)

Payment Sent :thumbsup:


----------



## STRICTLY1 (Jun 6, 2008)

Thank you Andrew Cisneros from Bakersfield,CA for your order. Shipping tommorrow a.m.


----------



## caprice on dz (Jan 17, 2002)

how long will the sale be on? I wont have my return for a few weeks yet


----------



## STRICTLY1 (Jun 6, 2008)

caprice on dz said:


> how long will the sale be on? I wont have my return for a few weeks yet


The sale will be on for quite a while you'll be good


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

You going to be at the shop Sat.? Need a few things.


----------



## 1SEXY80 (Dec 7, 2010)

What else do you have for sale?


----------



## STRICTLY1 (Jun 6, 2008)

OUTHOPU said:


> You going to be at the shop Sat.? Need a few things.


Yes I will give me a bit text me ill probably have by beats by J on I wont hear my phone ring


----------



## STRICTLY1 (Jun 6, 2008)

1SEXY80 said:


> What else do you have for sale?


That's it for sales as of this moment in the spring ill be doing a huge fitting sale probably around May


----------



## SMOOTH STYLE (Dec 9, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## granpa (Oct 6, 2002)

just placed alittle order


----------



## STRICTLY1 (Jun 6, 2008)

Thank you Pat Law for your solenoid order parts shipping Monday a.m. will put tracking number on your PayPal


----------



## STRICTLY1 (Jun 6, 2008)

Anyone that'd going to the Carl casper show in two weeks I will be there and have plenty of solenoids on hand


----------



## Dumps (Jan 7, 2002)

When will this end? I have not gotten my tax money yet.


----------



## STRICTLY1 (Jun 6, 2008)

Dumps said:


> When will this end? I have not gotten my tax money yet.


Probably not for a while you'll be ok


----------



## Dumps (Jan 7, 2002)

Cool because I will be going for the 9 or 12. Thanks. 
:thumbsup:


----------



## 1SEXY80 (Dec 7, 2010)

STRICTLY1 said:


> Thank you Andrew Cisneros from Bakersfield,CA for your order. Shipping tommorrow a.m.


_Gracias for the SOLENOIDS...Looking forward to buying some more, just to have on shelve...







_


----------



## STRICTLY1 (Jun 6, 2008)

1SEXY80 said:


> _Gracias for the SOLENOIDS...Looking forward to buying some more, just to have on shelve...
> 
> View attachment 604520
> _


Cool thank you for your business


----------



## wannahop (Apr 12, 2006)

TTT For good pricing


----------



## fleetwood88 (May 1, 2008)

How much 4 to 33183


----------



## STRICTLY1 (Jun 6, 2008)

fleetwood88 said:


> How much 4 to 33183


$39.50


----------



## 78Malibu (Oct 28, 2012)

How much for 9 to surrey bc canada


----------



## cwb4eva (May 30, 2010)

pm ur paypal info


----------



## 78Malibu (Oct 28, 2012)

Just set up my PayPal ile get back in a couple days , fuckin acc verification lol


----------



## josephm78 (Dec 28, 2011)

Need 6 to 81005


----------



## 1SEXY80 (Dec 7, 2010)

TTT


----------



## STRICTLY1 (Jun 6, 2008)

78Malibu said:


> How much for 9 to surrey bc canada


Pm sent


----------



## STRICTLY1 (Jun 6, 2008)

cwb4eva said:


> pm ur paypal info


Pm sent


----------



## STRICTLY1 (Jun 6, 2008)

josephm78 said:


> Need 6 to 81005


$56.00 shipped


----------



## STRICTLY1 (Jun 6, 2008)

78Malibu said:


> Just set up my PayPal ile get back in a couple days , fuckin acc verification lol


No problem we will be ready for ya!


----------



## STRICTLY1 (Jun 6, 2008)

Thank you Brenda from Calexico,CA for your order we will put tracking number on your PayPal after we process today


----------



## 64imp-lowlow (Feb 19, 2012)

Just sent payment for 4


----------



## STRICTLY1 (Jun 6, 2008)

Thank you Stewart Bowles from Jacksonville,FL for your order tracking number will be added to your Paypal by the end of today


----------



## 64imp-lowlow (Feb 19, 2012)

Awesome, thanks!


----------



## STRICTLY1 (Jun 6, 2008)

64imp-lowlow said:


> Awesome, thanks!


Your order has shipped and thanks for the business


----------



## 64imp-lowlow (Feb 19, 2012)

STRICTLY1 said:


> Your order has shipped and thanks for the business


Cool, and thanks for a good price!


----------



## STRICTLY1 (Jun 6, 2008)

Thank you Thaddeus Davis from Kerby,KS for your order it has shipped tracking number in your Paypal thanks for your business


----------



## 64imp-lowlow (Feb 19, 2012)

Got my noids this morning! Fast shipping homie thanks again! :thumbsup:


----------



## STRICTLY1 (Jun 6, 2008)

64imp-lowlow said:


> Got my noids this morning! Fast shipping homie thanks again! :thumbsup:


No problem bro


----------



## STRICTLY1 (Jun 6, 2008)

I'm bringing plenty of solenoids to Carl Casper this weekend they will be $8 each


----------



## kaos283 (Nov 9, 2002)

Got mine. Well boxed fast turn around.

Thanks


----------



## 1SEXY80 (Dec 7, 2010)

STRICTLY1 said:


> Cool thank you for your business


How many in case and how much shipped my way 93389?


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

How was Casper?


----------



## caprice on dz (Jan 17, 2002)

do you prefer sent as a gift or regular purchase?


----------



## STRICTLY1 (Jun 6, 2008)

OUTHOPU said:


> How was Casper?


Off the chain


----------



## STRICTLY1 (Jun 6, 2008)

caprice on dz said:


> do you prefer sent as a gift or regular purchase?


As a purchase is fine


----------



## 83 grandprix (Jun 21, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## StreetStyleL.A (Jul 20, 2006)

Pay pal just sent....for 3 selonoids


----------



## STRICTLY1 (Jun 6, 2008)

StreetStyleL.A said:


> Pay pal just sent....for 3 selonoids


Thank you Ivan Rodriguez for your order I will put tracking in your PayPal after we ship


----------



## StreetStyleL.A (Jul 20, 2006)

STRICTLY1 said:


> Thank you Ivan Rodriguez for your order I will put tracking in your PayPal after we ship


Thanks.


----------



## BUTTER STREETKINGZ (Dec 5, 2008)

how many is in a case and how much sent to wichita ks


----------



## Biscaynedenny (Oct 15, 2012)

Im in the d,i need a case.can i pick em up?


----------



## STRICTLY1 (Jun 6, 2008)

BUTTER STREETKINGZ said:


> how many is in a case and how much sent to wichita ks


Pm sent


----------



## STRICTLY1 (Jun 6, 2008)

Biscaynedenny said:


> Im in the d,i need a case.can i pick em up?


Call me tommorrow ill be at the shop all day


----------



## granpa (Oct 6, 2002)

good meeting you at casper, will be doing more business in the future.


----------



## STRICTLY1 (Jun 6, 2008)

granpa said:


> good meeting you at casper, will be doing more business in the future.


Thanks bro had a blast we will be back for southern showdown no doubt


----------



## 509Lowrider (Sep 17, 2007)

Paypal payment sent for 3 noids :thumbsup:


----------



## STRICTLY1 (Jun 6, 2008)

509Lowrider said:


> Paypal payment sent for 3 noids :thumbsup:


Received payment parts going out today


----------



## STRICTLY1 (Jun 6, 2008)

509Lowrider said:


> Paypal payment sent for 3 noids :thumbsup:


Thank you Matt from Spokane,WA for your order is has shipped


----------



## caddyman93 (Nov 15, 2002)

Interested whats your turn around time?


----------



## STRICTLY1 (Jun 6, 2008)

caddyman93 said:


> Interested whats your turn around time?


We ship same day and your order is to you in 48 hrs


----------



## STRICTLY1 (Jun 6, 2008)

Thank you Alex Moreira from Miami,FL for your order


----------



## caddyman93 (Nov 15, 2002)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 509Lowrider (Sep 17, 2007)

Got my solenoids this morning...Super fast shipping! Thanks :thumbsup:


----------



## STRICTLY1 (Jun 6, 2008)

509Lowrider said:


> Got my solenoids this morning...Super fast shipping! Thanks :thumbsup:


No problem thanks for the business!


----------



## caprice on dz (Jan 17, 2002)

Any chance you selk the small connectors that go between the solenoids?


----------



## The_Golden_One (Sep 28, 2003)

Just ordered the 12 pack!


----------



## STRICTLY1 (Jun 6, 2008)

caprice on dz said:


> Any chance you selk the small connectors that go between the solenoids?


Yes we do they are $2.50 each


----------



## STRICTLY1 (Jun 6, 2008)

The_Golden_One said:


> Just ordered the 12 pack!


Thank you Lawrence Charity for your order it will ship ASAP and ill put tracking number in your Paypal


----------



## caprice on dz (Jan 17, 2002)

STRICTLY1 said:


> Yes we do they are $2.50 each


6 noids & 4 connectors, $66 sound right


----------



## The_Golden_One (Sep 28, 2003)

STRICTLY1 said:


> Thank you Lawrence Charity for your order it will ship ASAP and ill put tracking number in your Paypal


And thank you for your quick response and business!


----------



## STRICTLY1 (Jun 6, 2008)

caprice on dz said:


> 6 noids & 4 connectors, $66 sound right


Yes sir


----------



## STRICTLY1 (Jun 6, 2008)

The_Golden_One said:


> And thank you for your quick response and business!


No problem


----------



## caprice on dz (Jan 17, 2002)

money sent for 4 solenoids & 2 connectors


----------



## STRICTLY1 (Jun 6, 2008)

caprice on dz said:


> money sent for 4 solenoids & 2 connectors


Thank you Phillip Ditch for your order will put tracking info in as soon as we ship


----------



## caprice on dz (Jan 17, 2002)

STRICTLY1 said:


> Thank you Phillip Ditch for your order will put tracking info in as soon as we ship


They were waiting for me when I got home from work last night, that's what I call fast shipping.


----------



## STRICTLY1 (Jun 6, 2008)

caprice on dz said:


> They were waiting for me when I got home from work last night, that's what I call fast shipping.


When someone buys online or orders out of state they don't want to be lied to and they should be treated with the same service as everyone else.I believe strongly in this and will sacrifice sleep and my own personal time for this business. If your gonna give me your hard earned money I appreciate it and will go the extra mile and just like any relationship in this world I treat customers the same way with respect,honesty,and communication


----------



## STRICTLY1 (Jun 6, 2008)

Thank you Roberto Hernandez from San Angelo,TX for your order


----------



## caddyman93 (Nov 15, 2002)

:thumbsup: just ordered 12 :wave:


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

STRICTLY1 said:


> When someone buys online or orders out of state they don't want to be lied to and they should be treated with the same service as everyone else.I believe strongly in this and will sacrifice sleep and my own personal time for this business. If your gonna give me your hard earned money I appreciate it and will go the extra mile and just like any relationship in this world I treat customers the same way with respect,honesty,and communication


Man you got it all wrong. Your suppose to take peoples money and make them wait for parts they were told were in stock. You must not have seen the "how to do business in the lowrider game" handbook. lol.

Keep up the good work Mike.


----------



## 1SEXY80 (Dec 7, 2010)

Great Seller


----------



## STRICTLY1 (Jun 6, 2008)

OUTHOPU said:


> Man you got it all wrong. Your suppose to take peoples money and make them wait for parts they were told were in stock. You must not have seen the "how to do business in the lowrider game" handbook. lol.
> 
> Keep up the good work Mike.


Thanks bro that means a lot coming from you


----------



## STRICTLY1 (Jun 6, 2008)

1SEXY80 said:


> Great Seller


Thanks


----------



## MR. DIZZY (Sep 22, 2008)

payment sent for 6 and 4 connectors


----------



## STRICTLY1 (Jun 6, 2008)

MR. DIZZY said:


> payment sent for 6 and 4 connectors


Thanks Ricardo Robledo for your order it will go out in the morning and ill send you tracking number.
Thanks for the business


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

Don't forget to set aside a case. Your going to need more than a few for our last minute installs.


----------



## STRICTLY1 (Jun 6, 2008)

OUTHOPU said:


> Don't forget to set aside a case. Your going to need more than a few for our last minute installs.


Already ahead of yeah I have one sitting aside and ready so that we don't have a bad install


----------



## MR. DIZZY (Sep 22, 2008)

Talk about fast shipping got my noids in today with connectors. They even came assembled. Thanks


----------



## STRICTLY1 (Jun 6, 2008)

MR. DIZZY said:


> Talk about fast shipping got my noids in today with connectors. They even came assembled. Thanks


No problem bro thanks for the business


----------



## STRICTLY1 (Jun 6, 2008)

Thank you Jeremy Slade for your order will go out in morning asap


----------



## wannahop (Apr 12, 2006)

Ttt


----------



## wannahop (Apr 12, 2006)

OUTHOPU said:


> Don't forget to set aside a case. Your going to need more than a few for our last minute installs.


Yea I need my 6 yo


----------



## STRICTLY1 (Jun 6, 2008)

Thank you Angel from Stockton,Ca for your order


----------



## MinieMe209 (Apr 18, 2010)




----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

TTT


----------



## Mr.lincoln (Sep 2, 2011)




----------



## dirty dan (Feb 28, 2011)

Are they still the same price as in the first page


----------



## STRICTLY1 (Jun 6, 2008)

Yes sir


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

:werd:
________________________________________________________________

*BUY 3 ACCUMAX SOLENOIDS FOR $31.00 SHIPPED

BUY 4 ACCUMAX SOLENOIDS FOR $39.50 SHIPPED

BUY 6 ACCUMAX SOLENOIDS FOR $56.00 SHIPPED 

BUY 9 ACCUMAX SOLENOIDS FOR $82.50 SHIPPED 

BUY 12 ACCUMAX SOLENOIDS FOR $105.00 SHIPPED 

**Please note these are shipped prices in the continental U.S.A. *(Alaska, Hawaii, & International customers your shipping will have to be quoted per location) *to your door no extra fees, or added shipping. 

All you have to do is the paypal the amount from above and we handle the rest. No need for added messages or back and forth texts. Just send the amount from above and we get your order out asap and send you your tracking number. 

PAYPAL ADDRESS IS ..
[email protected]

Those that have done business with us know what we are all about bringing the best service and fastest shipping possible. We can also help you whether it be a hard to find fitting you cant get anywhere else, bulkhead fittings, hardline, brass or stainless. Even tell you wether a fitting your looking for is even made. 

When you need something fast and you want it right,you can always bet on black!


Black Widow Hydraulics 
DETROIT,MI


----------



## Mr.lincoln (Sep 2, 2011)

Ima place a order in a bit.......I need the connectors for the noids?.I have 4 noids for my set up...I never have the connectors I have wires....so I jus need 4 connectors...ima olace a order for 4noids an an how ever many connectors I need for them lmk the total please shipped to 30120..


----------



## Mr.lincoln (Sep 2, 2011)

I jus orderd 4noids already.


----------



## STRICTLY1 (Jun 6, 2008)

Mr.lincoln said:


> I jus orderd 4noids already.


Thank you Serafin from Cartersville,GA for your order
how many pumps are you running and how many noids a pump will determine how many connectors your post is a little vague


----------



## Mr.lincoln (Sep 2, 2011)

STRICTLY1 said:


> Thank you Serafin from Cartersville,GA for your order
> how many pumps are you running and how many noids a pump will determine how many connectors your post is a little vague


2pumps 4batterys 4noilds....


----------



## Mr.lincoln (Sep 2, 2011)

I only have 4noids total...2 on each side so I guess 2 noids a pump..


----------



## STRICTLY1 (Jun 6, 2008)

Mr.lincoln said:


> I only have 4noids total...2 on each side so I guess 2 noids a pump..


So you only need 2 connectors then we will assemble it for you and ship tommorrow morning. They are $2.50 each go ahead and PayPal me the $5.00 and it will get done


----------



## Mr.lincoln (Sep 2, 2011)

STRICTLY1 said:


> So you only need 2 connectors then we will assemble it for you and ship tommorrow morning. They are $2.50 each go ahead and PayPal me the $5.00 and it will get done


Sweet will do.....an if noids ever go out I can still uae samr connectora rite ?


----------



## Mr.lincoln (Sep 2, 2011)

STRICTLY1 said:


> So you only need 2 connectors then we will assemble it for you and ship tommorrow morning. They are $2.50 each go ahead and PayPal me the $5.00 and it will get done


Cool will do......if noids ever go out I can still use same connectors rite or they need to be replaced too?


----------



## STRICTLY1 (Jun 6, 2008)

Mr.lincoln said:


> Cool will do......if noids ever go out I can still use same connectors rite or they need to be replaced too?


No you can re-use them and your address in the PayPal something is missing please pm me your full address or I wont be able to ship


----------



## Mr.lincoln (Sep 2, 2011)

Ok I pm u my adress again...an $5 paypaled jus now....let if adress still don't work..


----------



## STRICTLY1 (Jun 6, 2008)

I sent you a message address still incorrect I cannot print label and ship without correct address


----------



## dirty dan (Feb 28, 2011)

Just sent pay ment pay ment


----------



## STRICTLY1 (Jun 6, 2008)

dirty dan said:


> Just sent pay ment pay ment


Thank you Daniel Orosco for your order ill put tracking info in your PayPal after we ship


----------



## STRICTLY1 (Jun 6, 2008)

Mr.lincoln said:


> Ok I pm u my adress again...an $5 paypaled jus now....let if adress still don't work..


Your order has shipped


----------



## STRICTLY1 (Jun 6, 2008)

dirty dan said:


> Just sent pay ment pay ment


Your order has shipped


----------



## big gonzo (Dec 6, 2011)




----------



## dirty dan (Feb 28, 2011)

Cool


----------



## STRICTLY1 (Jun 6, 2008)

Thank you Fernando Aguilera from Diode City, KS for your order


----------



## STRICTLY1 (Jun 6, 2008)

Please bear with us the next 24 hrs the hotmail paypal address is no longer valid due to Microsoft taking over. I will post up our new PayPal address within the next 24 hrs.


----------



## dirty dan (Feb 28, 2011)

Thanks for the noids got fast ship


----------



## STRICTLY1 (Jun 6, 2008)

We are up and running our new PayPal is
[email protected]

Thanks Dan for your business


----------



## Mr.lincoln (Sep 2, 2011)

thanks got mine in like 1-2days


----------



## STRICTLY1 (Jun 6, 2008)

Thank you for your business!


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

I need 8 solenoid connectors. Bring them with you when you drop off my stuff tomorrow if you can. Thanks.


----------



## STRICTLY1 (Jun 6, 2008)

Thanks you Noe Torres from Dalton,GA for your order


----------



## STRICTLY1 (Jun 6, 2008)

OUTHOPU said:


> I need 8 solenoid connectors. Bring them with you when you drop off my stuff tomorrow if you can. Thanks.


No problem...."BRAN NEW "


----------



## spook (Jan 21, 2002)

payment sent for 6 noids,


----------



## STRICTLY1 (Jun 6, 2008)

spook said:


> payment sent for 6 noids,


I do not have your payment make sure you sent it to [email protected] the hotmail account is no longer valid


----------



## spook (Jan 21, 2002)

STRICTLY1 said:


> I do not have your payment make sure you sent it to [email protected] the hotmail account is no longer valid


ok now money sent, thanks


----------



## STRICTLY1 (Jun 6, 2008)

spook said:


> ok now money sent, thanks


Thank you E. SERNA for your order pleae pm me your shipping address
It did not show up on PayPal so we can ship the parts today for you


----------



## STRICTLY1 (Jun 6, 2008)

STRICTLY1 said:


> Thank you E. SERNA for your order pleae pm me your shipping address
> It did not show up on PayPal so we can ship the parts today for you


Received address E. Serna your order is going out today


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

OUTHOPU said:


> :werd:
> ________________________________________________________________
> 
> *BUY 3 ACCUMAX SOLENOIDS FOR $31.00 SHIPPED
> ...


How much shipped for just 8 noids + all the connectors. I'm running 4 noids to ea. pump. PM me price and I'll paypal as soon as I get it. Thanks


----------



## STRICTLY1 (Jun 6, 2008)

209impala said:


> How much shipped for just 8 noids + all the connectors. I'm running 4 noids to ea. pump. PM me price and I'll paypal as soon as I get it. Thanks


Pm sent


----------



## trippleOGalex (Apr 8, 2009)

Price on 15 with connectors shipped to 20110 thanks


----------



## STRICTLY1 (Jun 6, 2008)

trippleOGalex said:


> Price on 15 with connectors shipped to 20110 thanks


Pm sent


----------



## spook (Jan 21, 2002)

thank you for my order, shipping was fast, will do business with again,


----------



## STRICTLY1 (Jun 6, 2008)

spook said:


> thank you for my order, shipping was fast, will do business with again,


No problem bro thank you


----------



## charlies85cutti (Mar 22, 2010)

How much for 6 solenoids and some connectors shipped to 84120


----------



## STRICTLY1 (Jun 6, 2008)

charlies85cutti said:


> How much for 6 solenoids and some connectors shipped to 84120


Pm.sent


----------



## caprice on dz (Jan 17, 2002)

price on 2 to 21225


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

TTT


----------



## bgcutty8463 (Jun 21, 2004)

Price for 8 to 32547


----------



## STRICTLY1 (Jun 6, 2008)

bgcutty8463 said:


> Price for 8 to 32547


$82 shipped for 8 pcs


----------



## bgcutty8463 (Jun 21, 2004)

How do I order


----------



## STRICTLY1 (Jun 6, 2008)

bgcutty8463 said:


> How do I order


Send payment to our PayPal
[email protected]


----------



## ginuwine009 (Jun 19, 2013)

Needing 6 to 63376


----------



## STRICTLY1 (Jun 6, 2008)

ginuwine009 said:


> Needing 6 to 63376


Pm sent


----------



## Ancheta_Workshop (Jun 12, 2008)

hi there, price check for 6 to 95112, thanks


----------



## sergio187 (Mar 25, 2004)

I need 3 to 46312 thanks


----------



## special_k (Sep 18, 2011)

Need 6, still have any?
I live in Canada but have a us po box you can ship to.
How much shipped to 98281?


----------



## Supreme519 (Nov 28, 2013)

would you ship to Toronto?


----------



## Oso64 (May 14, 2010)

Need 8 shipped to 95210


----------



## timlemos (Dec 17, 2007)

I need 12 Solenoids and 15 coupling nuts shipped to 32907?


----------

